# bag recommendations



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

It's a less than perfect solution, but I'm ditching the car to commute home from work. I can't figure out a way to be able to ride to work and be able to clean up and look normal for work, so i've made some concessions. as a student, i can ride the citibus (city wide bus service) for free. I'm riding the bus to work and riding back home (which is glorious with my new L&M Li-on Arc Light). 

I need some recommendations on messenger type bags that will work for me. I'm currently just using a regular messenger bag but it's annoying because i can't fit my helmet inside, so it has to be clipped on to the outside. it swings around and gets caught up my bike and the bus. 

are there any bags or solutions for my problems? let me know what you guys think. thanks.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't use a messenger bag, I use a Vaude backpack, which is way better in my opinion because it spreads the load between both shoulders.
My wife injured her neck from carrying a heavy messenger bag, because all the weight was on one side of her neck. 

They sit up off your back so you get airflow and stay cooler, also keeps your back from getting excessively sweaty. I feel like the backpack is more secure as well.
It depends how much stuff you carry. I'm sure all the people who use messenger bags will let you know which one is best.
Here they are Vaudehttp://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaud..._endkunde::vdcms::vaude::/produkte/1/960/1068


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*backpack?*




regan said:


> are there any bags or solutions for my problems? let me know what you guys think. thanks.


I love my Chrome messenger bag, but that may not be the answer for you. I also have a Pedro's backpack that has external straps and holder for a helmet, and holds a lot of clothing inside. Also has room for a water reservoir. There are a lot of "North Shore" inspired CamelBaks that hold helmets (usually full-face) securely outside of the pack. 

If you go messenger, look for the larger sizes if you want to stuff the helmet inside. Timbuk2, Chrome, and Crumpler come to mind. If you don't need to be constantly accessing your stuff in the bag, a backpack setup may be better for you. Dakine is another mfr. with some.


Jeff

http://store.yahoo.com/pedrosusa/travelgear.html
http://www.crumplerbags.com/cartIndex.php?catId=7 
http://www.dakine.com/base.cfm


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

My vote has to go for the Chrome messenger bag. The Metropolis is big enough to carry clothes, shoes, tubes, pump, etc. I used to commute with a backpack, but personally I like the messenger bag much better. I'm a teacher so I dress semi-casual. I roll my sweater and some Docker-type pants or jeans, and after a 1hr15min commute they're fine. Of course you wouldn't want to transport a cotton dress shirt this way. The Timbuk2 bags are cool, but the buckle & padding on the Chrome strap seems a lot better to me. You have to pay extra for the Timbuk2 pad for the strap.
Congratulations on your decision to commute on your bike!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I use two different bags for commuting, depending on what I am carrying.

A helmet fits fine in my Timbuk2 messenger bag (size med). But it all depends on what you are also carrying. I find the helmet fits fine in there with my basics (tools, one tube, patch kit, pump, sweater, notebook pad and small digital camera). You'll probably get alot of suggestion for the Chrome bags over the Timbuk2 bags because the Chromes are built tougher, but I like my Timbuk2 because you can wear it low or high on your back. I got my medium bag on sale for just $30 and pad $10 for the padded shoulder peice (highly recommended option that's really a necessity).

I also use a hardshell backpack made by Boblbee. It has a stretchable cargo net pouch on the outside that's perfect for a helmet. I wear the smaller People's Delite model. The pack, being a hardshell, is limited on storage space. I prefer a backpack for carry heavier things because it even distributes the weight on both shoulders. I only wear the T2 messenger back for light stuff like a ride over to my girlfriends with my camera and a sweater.

I think Fox makes some freeride mtn bike backpacks that can carry helmets in a cargo like external pouch too.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my bag. I'm having a hell of a time downsizing them to fit


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I've got a Timbuk2 bag and I love it. I won it at a race, so the price was right.  
It is the large size. It holds my dress shoes, pants, shirt, lunch, belt and tie all just fine on the way into work. Then at the office I can fit cycling shoes, helmet, thermal tights, wind pants, base layer, wool sweater, gloves, glasses, hat and thermal jacket all just fine. Needless to say it fits my summer clothing with even more space.
I don't miss a shoulder pad since I've never used one. My commute is only 2 miles though. I used to use a smaller version for a 25 mile commute and that worked fine too.
I like it because it has 7 pockets, it is completely weather proof, very durable (mine is at least 7 years old now). Built in relfectors. Very adjustable strap so that I can position it on my body just how a want it.
I did the backpack thing for a little while, but I felt that this worked my better for my needs.
A backpack makes sense because it can be multi-use (i.e. hiking, day trips, etc). But I feel that the messenger bag works great for commuting. It fits closer to my body and makes getting around in a store or the halls of my office easier.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

One thing to note about messenger bags, is that they don't have padded walls like say a bag pack does on the side that contacts your back/spine. This means that hard objects carried inside can press up against your back, like say a pump or a u-lock and cause slight discomfort. Not a big deal, you just have to position things carefully. I keep a hand towel in my Timbuk2 at all times to wrap it around any kind of hard object I might want to carry so it doesn't press up against my back. All you need is just a little cush.

Not a big deal to many, but I don't have any "natural cush" on my 130 pound body .


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a chrome messenger bag, which I love. It goes with me everyday, pretty much everywhere I go, and has carried almost everything I own at one time or the other, including but not limited to, my computer, bike parts, groceries (all the time), printers, plants, and of course everyday normal things like books, papers, etc... It’s wonderful, mainly because it can carry anything, and the fact that it is easy to get things in to and out of helps. One of the things I like about it that sets it apart from other messenger bags is the buckle on the main strap that allows you to easily take it off with out having to heft whatever you have over your head, very nice. The buckle looks like something that came on a old 70's car, along with the buckle the entire bag is made uber strong. I've had the bag for a little over a year now, and it still looks all but new, barring some sticker residue remnants. Anyways, like others have mentioned whatever you put in to the bag will be resting on your back, not really that big of a deal, sometimes I've used towels or clothing to pad items, but normally, its not even a issue.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Allthough I use a messenger type bag if I do use a cycling napsack from time to time. Right now i keep my skate park gear in it. Its made by a company called Mace, A norco Product. Has a cool helmet strap that keeps it glued to your bag, but lets air flow and dry it.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. 

It's mainly the helmet issue that's bothering me, so I've got some good alternatives to work on. 

Thanks again.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have the vaude and a timbuck 2 and a camel back and the chrome they all serve different purposes. The Vaude is big and holds quite a bit and the Timbuck 2 was uncomfortable and I never use it and the best one of the above is the chrome. The chrome is comfortable from the get go and the shoulder strap is logical and works well. I also teach art and I can carry plenty in the metropolis. I really like my camelback hawgs for small loads.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I've commuted with medium-sized Timbuk2 bags for years, and I love them. Comfy, versatile, and they've never leaked a drop. That said, with my mid-sized bags there's not really room for a helmet along with my clothes, coffee thermos, and other odds and ends. A larger bag might work, but I don't want to carry it. I have a Mountainsmith World Cup backpack that I carry my racing stuff in that has an external helmet pocket and shoe pockets that would probably work great. I got it for $40 at rei-outlet.com. I think the Pearl Izumi Velocipak is similar.


----------



## diatribe (Jun 7, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> I also use a hardshell backpack made by Boblbee.


I really dig these back packs. The first time I saw one was in a Boblbee Store in Vegas. Thought at the time it was a bit pricey, but they are "sharp as sh*t" in the looks dept.

Cool to see one out there.....


diatribe


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*changing my tune*

I just started up again this week with commuting the full distance to work and back - 23 miles each way. I've been using my Chrome bag and it ain't exactly being commuter-friendly for this distance. I usually take the train part way, for which its perfect. But now my left shoulder is getting sore and I find myself shifting the bag to find the sweet spot on my back. 

I realize the ideal situation for this commute is no bag at all. Have clothes waiting at the office and pack only necessities on me & bike. Otherwise a backpack/CamelBak seems like a good choice too.

HW


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

diatribe said:


> I really dig these back packs. The first time I saw one was in a Boblbee Store in Vegas. Thought at the time it was a bit pricey,..


If you check the Boblbee online store, once in a while they clear out slow selling colors. That's how I got mine for $90. They typically sell for $140 or so.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*pros & cons*

longer commutes with little need to get to your contents; a backpack gets my vote.
cruising around town, maybe jumping on a train or bus and a need to access contents; a messenger bag is my choice.
you can really cinch a messenger bag down around your torso- esp. Chrome. i have had a T2 forever and it really holds up. it is a bit smaller, medium sized, than my Chrome so it goes on lots of little errands with me. i do think the Chrome is more thought out from a true cycling perspective. the worst thing for me about a messenger bag is not really being able to vent my jacket very effectively due to the cross stap. a backpack is better for this. 
i will be happy to confuse you anytime- just ask!  
adam


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I think we've gone OT from Regan's original post and turned this into a 'backpack vs. messenger bag' and 'timbuk2 vs. chrome' thread. 

His original question was asking for a solution to carry a helmet. In which case, I recommend my Boblbee pack or any of the mountain bike packs that can carry a helmet. Some skateboard and snowbard packs have a slot for a helmet too.


----------



## D-man (May 7, 2004)

*more than just timbuk2 and chrome out there*

I've used all sorts of messenger bags for school/commuting and working as a messenger, and while the thread has spiraled off a bit, I wanted to post a couple independent bag makers that do great stuff. i have owned timbuk2 and they're okay except i don't like how they sit on my back (purely a personal thing), i don't like how when you cinch them up you've got a big loop of strap that i'd always get caught on stuff, and in bad weather, the top flap doesn't cover enough to keep water out on the sides. for a long commute a backpack is probably best for comfort, but for those looking for alternatives to chrome or timbuk2, for a comparable price and knowledge that you're supporting some great companies, check out:

reload bags
bailey works bags


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

*recycled banner golden mean messenger bags*

I have a Columbian friend named Federico who makes really cool messenger bags from recycled banners. Very original stuff. Check out his website. Check out his blog & comics, then scroll down to see the bags. It's good reading. He rides a fixie he built at the Bicycle Kitchen here in LA.

http://eeio.blogspot.com/


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

*Panniers*

I'm a big fan of panniers - Arkel Overdesigns (panniers.com) makes great ones. I use a single XM-40 to carry school supplies and work clothes. Nothing riding on your back to heat you up (especially in the summer). And they're great for any cycle touring I do (2 rear bags have plenty of space to carry camping gear, clothes, tools, etc). The Arkel tail-rider bag is also a well-designed expanable trunk bag (not as much depth as some others but better design).


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

kokaku said:


> I'm a big fan of panniers...


They original post was asking for a bag that he/she could carry on the bus that would allow easy helmet storage. Right now the poster is attaching the helmet to the bag strap and it's getting knocked around. Panniers don't address the poster's question, although panniers are easy on the human body because weight is carried by bike


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

if you want to try a Vaude out, i have one that i don't use. it's seen very little use, actually. 2100cu.in of space, if i remember correctly...or 1800. just like the one posted. it is a good bag, and all. i dig the back ventilation, it's just more than i needed.

for what it's worth, i use a RELoad bag.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> They original post was asking for a bag that he/she could carry on the bus that would allow easy helmet storage. Right now the poster is attaching the helmet to the bag strap and it's getting knocked around. Panniers don't address the poster's question, although panniers are easy on the human body because weight is carried by bike


panniers are great! i only use panniers. i currently use the performance copy of the jandd 'grocery panniers'. they come on and off easily, and you just put whatever bag and stuff in there and carry it around. i bet it would hold your current bag and a helmet.
if you have the cash, my friend has a ortlieb pannier. waterproof, and they clip on and off super easy. they have a ton of different models to choose from, including ones with straps for your helmet!


----------



## frank_grupt (Jun 28, 2004)

*Second panniers*

I heartily second the panniers suggestion. Except for the weight, riding with panniers is like riding with no bag at all. I find that riding with a backpack or messenger bag makes it much harder to adjust ventilation as I heat up so, even in the winter, I arrive at work all sweaty. Currently, I'm riding with a large Timbuk2, which is certainly easy to pack and relatively convenient. But I'm only using it because my panniers are beat to h3ll and leaking. I've just ordered this "Action-Pack'n Pannier" (which has to rank up there with all-time stupid cycling product names) pannier backpack from Nashbar as a replacement -- it hasn't arrived yet but looks promising.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...rand=&sku=9036&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=


----------

